# blade bait recommendations



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

I pretty much got my tackle all together, but have no blade baits, ie......spinner baits, bladed swim jigs, buzzbaits, ect. What are some good colors and sizes to have??? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Strike king makes quality spinnerbaits and buzzbaits, a variety of sizes ranging from 1/4-3/4oz are good to have on hand. I stick with basic colors like white, white/red, chartreuse and black. I like silver willow leaf blades for sunny choppy days and gold Colorado blades for really stained water and when you gotta go slow. 

Buzzbaits are a blast to use, and I pretty much just stick to black and white for those. White for morning and clearer water, black for dirty water and/or night time. 

Bladed jigs are really a matter of preference. I use chatterbaits mainly because they're affordable and work. I've heard of problems with hookups due to poor hooks, but I usually take a stone to my hooks to sharpen them up out of the box anyway. So, I've got no complaints on them. Match the hatch colorwise, fish it however you fish a swimming jig given conditions/clarity and hold on.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> Strike king makes quality spinnerbaits and buzzbaits, a variety of sizes ranging from 1/4-3/4oz are good to have on hand. I stick with basic colors like white, white/red, chartreuse and black. I like silver willow leaf blades for sunny choppy days and gold Colorado blades for really stained water and when you gotta go slow.
> 
> Buzzbaits are a blast to use, and I pretty much just stick to black and white for those. White for morning and clearer water, black for dirty water and/or night time.
> 
> Bladed jigs are really a matter of preference. I use chatterbaits mainly because they're affordable and work. I've heard of problems with hookups due to poor hooks, but I usually take a stone to my hooks to sharpen them up out of the box anyway. So, I've got no complaints on them. Match the hatch colorwise, fish it however you fish a swimming jig given conditions/clarity and hold on.


I have no experience with swimming jigs, or chatter baits either, lol. Should I stick with baitfish colors when using swim jigs, or should I have some in craw colors too?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Depends on situation I like dark swim jigs but I also like shad imitation swim jigs. Same with chatter baits i also like chatter baits with black blades


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Chartreuse or white work best here, but have some dark ones for night or low light conditions. Strike King makes excellent baits, as does Boo Yah and Terminator. That being said, my nephew got an eight pounder and a five the other day on a white spinnerbait he got on the bargain rack at Wal Mart. One dollar each, lol!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like black blade chatter baits on cloudy windy days in ultra clear water they work great with a white and gray skirt. Sunny and windy anything works well


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Another bladed bait that is fun to use is a underspin... Kind of like a bass sized road runner. I haven't got to use them much but had some good days with them rigged with a swimbait or flukes... Good for those dog days deep/suspending bass. I've only used the 1/4 oz ones.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't go wrong with a double willow chartreuse blade w/chartreuse skirt spinnerbait. I like a 1/2 oz'er in clear water or stained.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

SMBHooker said:


> Can't go wrong with a double willow chartreuse blade w/chartreuse skirt spinnerbait. I like a 1/2 oz'er in clear water or stained.


Ditto. White too, or a combo of these colors.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

A good ol' Booyah Sexy Shad spinnerbait with a Creme Lures Split Tail trailer has been a hit for me.


----------

